# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Tregime

## Diabolis

ne kete postim nga Hektor H. Munro

*Taktika shokuese*

Vonë një pasdite pranvere Ella Mekkarti, u ul në një ndenjëse të lyer me të gjelbër në Kopshtet e Kensingtonit, duke vështruar plogët në një zgjatim jotërheqës të pamjes së parkut i cili lulëzoi papritur në një rrezatim tropikal ndërsa gjithë trajtat e pritëshme shfaqeshin në gjysëm largësie.
Njatjeta, Berti! thirri ajo e përmbajtur, kur trajta arriti në ndenjësen e lyer që ishte fqinja më e afërt me të sajën dhe u lëshua në të paduruar, por me një lloj kujdesi të duhur për qëndrimin e pantallonave; a sështë një pasdite e përkorë pranvere?
Thënia ishte një e pavërtetë e qartë për sa ju përket ndjenjave të vetë Ellas; deri në mbritjen e Bertit pasditja kishte qënë gjithçka përveçse e përkorë. Berti dha një përgjigje të përshtatshme, në të cilën një ton pyetës dukej të rrinte pezull.
Ju faleminderit pambarimisht shumë për ato shami dore të mrekullueshme, tha Ella, duke ju përgjigjur pyetjes së papyetur; ato ishin pikërisht çka prisja. Por vetëm një gjë zvetënoi kënaqsinë time në dhuratën tuaj, shtoi ajo buzëvarur.
Çishte ajo? pyeti Berti në ankth, i trembur se mbase ai kishte zgjedhur një masë për shamitë e dorës që nuk ishte brenda caqeve të rregullta femërore.
Unë do të kisha dashur tju shkruaja dhe falenderoja për to menjëherë sapo i morra, tha Ella, dhe qielli i Bertit u vrenjt menjëherë.
Ju e dini çmama është, kundërshtoi ai, ajo hap gjithë letrat e mia, dhe nëse e gjen se unë po i jap dhurata cilitdo për këtë do të kishte diçka për të folur për dy javë rresht.
Sigurish, në moshën njëzet vjet ... nisi Ella.
Unë nuk jam njëzet deri në Shtator, ndërhyri Berti.
Në moshën nëntëmbëdhjetë vjet e tetë muaj, këmbënguli Ella , ju mund të lejoheni të mbani letërkëmbimin tuaj privat vetë.
Unë duhet ta mbaja, por gjërat sjanë gjithmonë ashtu si duhet të jenë. Mamaja hap çdo letër që vjen në shtëpi, e kujtdo qoftë. Motrat e mia dhe unë kemi bërë potere për këtë kohë mbas kohe, por ajo vazhdon ta bëjë.
Unë do të gjeja ndonjë mënyrë ta ndalja nëse do të isha në vendin tënd, tha Ella trimërisht, dhe Berti e ndjeu që magjepsja e dhuratës së tij paramenduar ankthshëm ishte zhdukur tej në kufizimin e papëlqyeshëm që gardhonte qark njohurinë e tij.
Ndonjë gjë me rëndësi? e pyeti Klovisi, miku i Bertit kur u takuan atë mbrëmje në pishinë.
Përse pyet? i tha Berti.
Kur vesh një pamje terri tragjik në një pishinë, i tha Klovis, është veçanërisht e dukshme nga fakti se ti vesh pak gjë tjetër. Nuk i pëlqeu ajo shamitë e dorës?
Berti i shpjegoi gjendjen.



*Seksi që nuk ble*

Hapja e një qendre të re të madhe për blerjet e Uest Endit, veçanërisht blerje femërore, sugjeroi reflektimin, A blejnë gratë ndonjëherë vërtet? Sigurish, është një fakt i mirëdëshmuar që ato shkojnë drejt blerjeve aq të palodhura sa një bletë shkon viziton lulet, por a blejnë ato në kuptimin praktik të fjalës? Të dhëna paratë, koha dhe energjia, një kurs i vendosur i transaksioneve të shitblerjes natyrisht do të përfundojë në pajisjen e përhershme të njërit me kërkesat e zakonëshme shtëpiake. Ndërsa është me nam të keq që gratë shërbëtore (dhe shtëpiaket e të gjitha klasave) e bëjnë thuajse një pikë nderi të mos pajisen me nevojat e përditëshme. Do mbetemi pa niseshte të Enjten, thonë ato me parashikim fatal dhe të Enjten janë pa niseshte. Ato kanë parathënë pothuaj me një minutë çastin kur gjendjet e tyre do të mbarojnë, dhe nëse e Enjtja rastis të jetë një ditë mbylljeje herët ngadhnjimi i tyre është i plotë. Një dyqan ku niseshteja mbahet për shitje me pakicë ndoshta ndodhet në vetë derën e tyre, por mendja femërore ka flakur një burim kaq të dukshëm për rimbushjen e një stoku të firuar. Ne sblejmë atje e vendos atë menjëherë përtej caqeve të së vajturës njerëzore. Dhe është për tu shënuar se porsi një qen që ruan dhentë rrallë ngacmon tufat afër lagjes së tij, ashtu një grua rrallë ble në dyqane fare pranë saj. Më i largët burimi i furnizimit më i paracaktuar duket të jetë si përfundim mbarimi i artikullit. Arka* ndoshta nuk i liroi litarët e saj të fundit pesë minuta para se ndonjë zë femëror regjistroi galdueshëm një mungesë farash për zogjtë. Para pak ditësh dy zonja të njohurat e mia rrëfenin një lloj shqetësimi mendor sepse një mike ishte shfaqur pikërisht para kohës së drekës, dhe ato skishin mundur ti kërkonin të ndalej dhe të ndante bukën me to, se (me një dorë krenarie të ligjshme) nuk kishte asgjë në shtëpi. Unë ju dëfteva se ato banonin në një rrugë që kreshpërohej me dyqane ushqimore dhe do të kishte qënë e lehtë të shtroje një drekë shumë të qënë në më pak se pesë minuta. Ajo, thanë ato, plot dinjitet, nuk na ra ndërmend, dhe unë ndjeva se kisha sugjeruar diçka në kufi me të pahijshmen.
Por është pajisja që vjen nga kërkesat e saj letrare ku kapaciteti blerës i një gruaje mposhtet tërësisht. Nëse ju rastësisht keni bërë një libër i cili ka arritur njëfarë suksesi, ju padyshim do të merrni një letër prej ndonjë zonje të cilën zor se e njihni ta përshëndesni, që ju pyet se si mund të gjendet ai. Ajo e di titullin e librit, autorin e tij dhe kush e ka botuar, por si ti bjerë në dorë ai është një problem i pazgjidhur për të. Ti i shkruan mbrapsh duke i dëftyer që po të kërkojë ndihmë tek një shitës hekurishtesh apo një tregtar misri vetëm do të pasojnë vonesa dhe zhgënjimi, dhe i sugjeron ti lutet një librashitësi si gjëja më shpresëdhënëse që mendon. Mbas një apo dy ditësh ajo shkruan sërish: U rregullua; e morra hua nga tetua tuaj. Këtu, sigurish, ne kemi një shembull Përtej Blerësit, një që ka mësuar rrugën më të mirë, por padobia ekziston edhe kur të tilla anashkalime lehtësimi janë mbyllur. Një zonjë që banon në Uest End me shprehte mua një ditë tjetër interesin e saj në konet e Uest Hajlandit, dhe dëshirën e saj për të ditur më shumë mbi racën, dhe kur, mbas disa ditësh, unë i shkova një artikulli shterues me atë subjekt në numrin e radhës së një prej të përjavëshmeve tona më të njohura për kopshtet, ja përmenda hollësitë në një letër, duke i dhënë datën dhe numrin. Nuk mund ta gjej gazetën, ishte përgjigjia e saj telefonike. Dhe ajo smundej. Ajo jetonte në një qytet ku gazetashitësit numërohen, le të themi, me mijra, dhe ajo do të ketë kaluar dyzina dyqanesh të tillë në ekskursionet e saj ditore të blerjes, por aq larg sa shqetësimi se ai artikull mbi konet e Uest Hajalandit po aq mirë mund të ishte shkruar në një meshar të ruajtur tutje në ndonjë manastir budist në Tibetin jugor.
Vrazhdësia e drejtpërpdrejtë e një blerësi mashkull ngjall një lloj përqeshjeje luftarake në vëzhguesen femërore. Një mace që ja zgjat një miu grindavec në pjesën më të madhe të një mbasdite vere të gjatë, dhe atëhere mundësisht e humb atë, pa dyshim ndien të njëjtën përbuzje për konen që e përmbledh miun e tij brenda dhjetë sekondave të jetës së mundimshme. Unë po mbaroja një listë të shkurtër të blerjeve disa mbasdite më parë kur më gjeti një zonjë prej të njohurave të mia të cilën, duke bërë mënjanë prej drejtimit që na u dha nga prindërit e saj të mirë tridhjet vjet më parë, ne do ta quajmë Agatha.
Ju sigurisht nuk po blini letërthithëse këtu? thirri ajo me një pëshpëritje bezdisëse, dhe dukej aq çiltërsisht e shqetësuar sa unë e mbajta dorën.
Lermë të të çoj në Shndritje dhe Stolisje, tha ajo porsa ne ishim jashtë ndërtesës: ata kanë të tilla nuanca të mrekullueshme letërthithëse margaritari dhe lulesore dhe mami dhe të ngjeshur...
Por unë dua letërthithëse të zakonshme të bardhë, i thashë.

Shpjegim: * Arka e Noes


*Rrëfimtarja*

Ishte një pasdite e nxehtë dhe vagoni hekurudhor ishte ngjashmërisht mbytës kur ndalesa tjetër ishte në Tempëlkomb, afërsisht një orë larg. Zënësit e kabinës ishin një vajzë e vogël me një vajzë edhe me të vogël dhe një djalë i vogël. Një teto që ju përkiste fëmijëve zinte një ndënjëse të qoshes dhe ndënjësja më tutje në krahun e kundërt zihej nga një beqar që ishte i huaj në grupin e tyre, por vajza e vogël dhe djali i vogël e zinin kupenë me shprehje. Edhe tetoja edhe fëmijët ishin të folur në një mënyrë të kufizuar, përsëritëse, që të kujton përkujdesjet e një mize që spranon të shkurajohet.
Shumica e vërejtjeve të tetos dukej se nisin me Mos, dhe pothuaj të gjitha vërejtjet e fëmijëve nisnin me Pse? Beqari nuk tha asgjë me të lartë.
Mos Ciril, mos, thirri tetoja, ndërsa djali i vogël filloi të përplasë jastëkët e ndenjëses, duke ngritur një re pluhuri në çdo shfrim.
Eja dhe vështro nga dritarja, shtoi ajo.
Fëmija lëvizi pa dëshirë në dritare. Pse po i nxjerrin ato delet jashtë asaj fushës? pyeti ai.
Unë them se ato po çohen në fushën tjetër ku ka më shumë bar, tha tetoja ulët.
Po në atë fushë ka gjithë atë bar, kundërshtoi djali; atje ska gjë tjetër veç barit. Teta, në atë fushë ka gjithë atë bar.
Mbase bari në fushën tjetër është më i mirë, sugjeroi tetoja trashë.
Pse është më i mirë? erdhi pyetja e paevitueshme e shpejtë. 
Oh, shikoi ato lopë! thirri tetua. Pothuaj çdo fushë përgjatë linjës mbante lopë ose qe, por ajo foli sikur ja kishte tërhequr vëmendjen ndonjë lloj i rrallë.
Pse është bari në fushën tjetër më i mirë? këmbënguli Cirili.
Rrudhja në fytyrën e beqarit po thellohej në një vrenjësi. Ai ishte një burrë i rëndë, jodashamirës, vendosi tetoja me mendjen e saj. Ajo ishte plotësisht e pazonja të dilte në ndonjë përfundim të pëlqyeshëm rreth barit në fushën tjetër.
Vajza më e vogël krijoi një shmangie duke filluar të recitojë Në rrugën për Mandalai. Ajo dinte vetëm rreshtin e parë, por vuri njohuritë e saj të kufizuara në përdorimin më të plotë të mundshëm. Ajo përsëriste rreshtin përsëri dhe përsëri nga e para me një zë ëndërrimtar por të vendosur dhe shumë të lartë; beqarit i dukej sikur dikush kishte vënë bast me atë se ajo nuk mund të përsëriste rreshtin me zë të lartë dymijë herë pa ndaluar. Kushdo të ishte ai që vuri bastin kish të ngjarë ta humbiste.
Ejani këtu dhe dëgjoni një rrëfenjë, tha tetoja, kur beqari kishte parë dy herë në të dhe një herë në kordën e komunikimit.
Fëmijët lëvizën me plogështi drejt fundit të kabinës nga ana e tetos. Dukej qartë se reputacioni i saj si rrëfimtare nuk ishte i rangut të lartë në vlerësimin e tyre.
Me një zë të ulët, të sigurt, ndërprerë në intervale të shpeshta nga pyetje të zhurmëshme padurimi prej dëgjuesve të saj, ajo filloi një rrëfenjë pa interes, pa veprim dhe të mjerë mbi një vajzë të vogël e cila ishte e mirë dhe bënte miq çdonjërin në sajë të mirësisë të saj, dhe më në fund e shpëtuan nga një dem i çmendur një numur shpëtimtarësh që admironin karakterin e saj moral.
Smund ta shpëtonin ata nëse ajo sdo kishte qënë e mirë? kërkoi më e madhja nga vajzat e vogla. Ishte pikërisht pyetja që beqari kishte dashur ta pyeste.



*Romancierët*

Ishte vjeshtë në Londër, kjo stinë e bekuar midis ashpërsisë të dimrit dhe shtirjes së verës; një stinë besimplotë kur njëri ble zhardhokë dhe sheh regjistrimin e votës së vet, duke besuar përjetësisht në pranverën dhe në një ndryshim të qeverisë. Morton Krosbi u ul në një stol në një qoshe të veçuar të Parkut Hajd, duke shijuar me përtesë një cigare dhe duke parë livadhisjen e ngadaltë në kullotë të një çifti patash, mashkulli dukej më shumë si një botim i zbardhëllyer i femrës ngjyer me të kuqerremtë. Jashtë këndit të shikimit Krosbi dalloi gjithashtu disi me interes vërdallosjen hezituese të një figure njeriu, i cili kishte kaluar e rikaluar ndenjësen e tij dy apo tre here në intervale të shkurtra, porsi një sorrë e kujdesëshme gati për tu ulur pranë ndonjë kafshate mundësisht të ngrënëshme. Pa u shmangur figura u ankorua në stol, brenda një largësie lehtësisht të folshme me zënësin e saj të parë. I pakujdesur për veshje, mjekra e thinjur, agresive, dhe sytë dredharakë dhe vjedharakë të të sapoardhurit paratregonin lypësin profesionist, bredharakun i cili preferon ti nënshtrohet orëve poshtëruese duke tjerrë historira dhe zbimeve në vend që të provojë punë të përshtatshme një gjysëm dite.
Për një kohë i sapoardhuri i nguli sytë drejt e përballë tij me një vështrim të pashoq kapitës; pastaj zëri i tij shpërtheu me epjen tinzare të atij që ka një histori që ja vlen tja shesësh çdo të ngeshmi derisa ai të dëgjon.
Është një botë e panjohur, tha ai.
Ndërsa thënia nuk takoi përgjigje ai e ndryshoi në formën e një pyetje.
Guxoj të them se ju e dini që është një botë e panjohur, zotëri?
Me sa e di unë, tha Krosbi, të panjohurës i ka dalë boja përgjatë tridhjet e gjashtë vjetëve.
Ah, tha mjekërgriu, Unë mund tju them gjëra që vështirë ti besoni. Gjëra të mrekullueshme që vërtet me kanë ngjarë mua.
Këtyre ditëve nuk ka kërkesë për gjëra të mrekullueshme që vërtet kanë ngjarë, tha Krosbi shkurajues; shkrimtarët profesionistë të trillimeve i nxjerrin këto gjëra shumë më mirë. Për shembull, fqinjët e mi më tregojnë gjëra të mrekullueshme, të pabesueshme që Aberdinasit* dhe qentë e tyre leshtorë dhe rudë kanë bërë; unë kurrë nuk i dëgjoj. Nga ana tjetër, unë kam lexuar Gjuetia e Baskervillës tre herë.
Mjekërgriu lëvizi i shqetësuar në vendin e tij; atëhere ai hapi tokë të re.
E kuptoj se ju jeni një Kristian i shpallur, vuri re ai.
Unë jam i shquar dhe mendoj se mund ta them jam një anëtar me ndikim i bashkësisë Muslimane të Persisë Jugore, tha Krosbi, duke bërë vetë një ekskursion në sferat e trillimit.
Mjekërgriu u hutua dukshëm në këtë ndalesë të re të bisedës hyrëse, por humbja ishte vetëm e përkohëshme.
Persia. Unë kurrë nuk duhet tju merrja për një Persian, vërejti ai, me një pamje disi të brengosur.
Nuk jam, tha Krosbi; babai im ishte një Afganas.
Një Afganas! tha tjetri, shpartalluar në qetësi trullosëse për një çast. Pastaj e mblodhi veten dhe rindërmorri sulmin.
Afganistani. Ah! Ne kemi pasur disa luftra me atë vend, tani, guxoj të them, në vend ta luftonim ne mund të kishim mësuar diçka prej tij. Një vend shumë i pasur, besoj. Ska varfëri të vërtetë atje.
Ai e ngriti zërin në fjalën varfëri me një sugjerim ndjenje të fortë.
Krosbi e pa hapjen dhe e shmangu atë.

Shpjegim: *Aberdinas  gjedhë me origjinë Aberdinin 


*Delja*

Kundërshtari deklaroi skam lule. Ruperti luajti asin dhe plakun e tij spathi dhe e qëroi kundërshtarin nga ai lloj, pastaj Delja, me të cilin Fatet* e kanë ndëshkuar ta ketë partner, morri dorën e tretë me çupën spathi, dhe, duke mos pasur tjetër spathi ta hidhte, hapi lule tjetër. Kundërshtari fitoi duart e mbetura dhe katin.
Unë kisha katër spathi të tjera të luaja; na duhej vetëm një dorë më shumë të merrnim katin, tha Ruperti.
Por unë skisha tjetër spathi të ta hapja, thirri Delja, me buzëqeshjen e tij të gatëshme mbrojtëse.
Nuk të ra ndërmend të hidhje çupën kur unë hodha plakun dhe të ma lije mua dorën, tha Ruperti, me zemërim të përmbajtur.
Them se duhet të me ketë rënë, por nuk isha i qartë çfarë të bëja. Më vjen jashtëzakonisht keq, tha Delja.
Të qënit i brengosur jashtëzakonisht dhe më kot formonte një pjesë të madhe të punës së tij në jetë. Nëse një situatë e ngjashme do të ishte ngritur në një dorë pasuese ai mund të qorollisej po aq natyrisht, dhe mund të kishte qënë po aq shfajsues deri në acarim.
Ruperti e kryqëzoi vëngër me shikim ndërsa ai u ul duke qeshur dhe marrë ngathët letrat e tij. Shumë burra që kanë tru të mirë për biznes nuk zotërojnë fillesat e një truri letrash, dhe Ruperti nuk do ta gjykonte dhe dënonte kunatin e tij të ardhshëm vetëm me dëshminë se si ai luante brixhin. Pjesa tragjike e kësaj ishte se ai qeshte dhe ngathtësohej në jetë aq trashë dhe shfajsues sa çbëri në tavolinën e letrave. Dhe pas buzëqeshjes mbrojtëse dhe shprehjes të përmbajtur të keqardhjes shkëlqente zor për tu besuar por krejt e dukshme vetëkënaqsia. Secila dele e kullotave ndoshta imagjinon se në një emergjensi të bëhet e tmerrëshme si një ushtri me flamurë - mjafton të shohësh se si ato përplasin këmbët dhe ngurtësojnë qafat e tyre kur një objekt i vogël dyshimi del në pamje dhe sillet urtë e butë. Dhe ndoshta shumica e deleve njerëzore e shohin veten në imagjinatë të marrë pjesë të rëndësishme në dramat më mbresëlënëse të botës, japin vendime të shpejta dhe të pagabueshme në çaste krizash, terrin turbullirat, qetësojnë paniqet, trima, të fortë, të thjeshtë, por, pa pyetur për modestinë e tyre natyrale, gjithmonë paksa spektakularë.
Në emër të kujt për gjithë këto kotësi dhe çoroditje duhet që Kathlina të zgjedhë këtë njeri për burrin e saj të ardhshëm? ishte pyetja që Ruperti pyeste veten buzëplasur. Ja ku ishte djaloshi Malkolm Athling, aq i paraqitshëm, i denjë, një djalë i matur që çdokush dëshiron ta takojë, padyshim admiruesi i saj më i devotshëm, dhe prapë së prapi ajo duhet ta hedhë vetveten tek ky mishërim syzbehtë e i pagojë torollaksie vetëmiratuese. Të kishte qënë vetëm punë e Kathlinës Ruperti do të kishte mbledhur supet dhe shpresonte filozofikisht se ajo mund të nxirrte më të mirën nga një pazar i keq i pamohueshëm. Por Ruperti nuk kishte trashëgimtar; djali i tij prehej nëntokë diku në kufirin Indian, në shoqëri të mjaftë. Dhe prona do të kalojë me kohë tek Kathlina dhe burri i Kathlinës. Delja do të jetojë këtu në shtëpinë e vjetër të dashur, duke rritur Dele të tjerë të vegjël, trashaluqë me turi lepuri dhe të vetëkënaqur si ai, që do rrojnë në tokë dhe zotërojnë atë. Nuk ishte një perspektivë qetësuese.
Nëpër muzgun e pasditës që vijoi përvojën e brixhit Ruperti dhe Delja e bënë rrugën drejt shtëpisë mbas një dite të përzierë gjuetie. Kollani i kallamidheve të Deles ishte pothuaj bosh, por çanta e gjahut nuk tregonte shënja mbushjeje. Zogjtë që ai qëlloi dukeshin më tepër të tillë që nuk mund ti shmangeshin vdekjes apo dëmtimit njëlloj si heroi i melodramës. Dhe në çdo dështim të rrëzonte zogun ai kishte ndonjë shpjegim apo shfajsim në majë të gjuhës. Tani ai po çapitej përpara në krye të mikpritësit të tij, duke llomotitur që sipër supit, por qartë duke vëzhguar për ndonjë lepur të vonuar apo pëllumb pyllishte që rastësisht mund të gjendej si një shtesë e orës së fundit në çantën e tij. Ndërsa ata kaluan skajin e një zabeli të vogël një zog i madh u ngrit nga toka dhe fluturoi ngadalë drejt pemëve, duke ofruar një shënjestër të lehtë për sportistët në afrim. Delja e shkrepi drejt e me të dyja tytat, dhe ja dha një britme ngazëlluese.

----------

